# ?? For the bigger guys-costa del mar



## Ol' Red (May 26, 2011)

I want a nice pair of glasses but can't seem to find a pair that will fit my fat head. I've looked and looked online but don't want to spend the money on something that doesn't fit. Academy and cabelas only have a few styles do if someone could give me some help it would be much appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

I have a fat head. Fitted hat 8 3/4. I wear Harpoons and Tag style frames and they fit perfect...


----------



## ctmullet (Jun 7, 2005)

I have the same issue, they just came out with two new models Rockport and Seadrift but neither fit me. So looks like no Costas for me.

currently using FatHeadz brand.


----------



## TechTopwater (Jul 17, 2009)

Check out their website... you can select the size frame/lens you want and it will show you the styles available in the size required.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

I have a big melon and just tried a pair on at FTU. Take a look at the model: PERMIT


----------



## Ol' Red (May 26, 2011)

Thanks guys. Goona look at the harpoons, permit, fathom and man-o-wars


----------



## bigblock455 (Mar 9, 2012)

Miles2Fish said:


> I have a fat head. Fitted hat 8 3/4.


Dang, that is a MELLON!. My size 8 cue ball fits the Hammerheads perfect. They also seal very well around the eyes so much so I use them on the Harley's instead of my Pannoptx riding glasses


----------



## LLM fisher (May 19, 2011)

Don't know how close a bass pro shop is to you..but, they have lottss of CDM's in stock and maybe you could spend some time there and try some different ones on till you find "the one"
Just an idea

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?0k45pr


----------



## Speckwrangler (May 27, 2004)

I have the same issue and the Wavekillers are the only ones that fit me... I have a pair of Man o Wars but they fit very snug.


----------



## Fishdaze (Nov 16, 2004)

I have the Wave Killers and they fit nice and comfortable. They are sized for large heads.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daddywayne (Jun 4, 2012)

i have worn the blackfin and now im wearing the tag's.


----------



## amazon (Dec 12, 2006)

Tags fit my hog head........................


----------



## Ol' Red (May 26, 2011)

Thank you to all of you. Got a bass pro shops close to my mom so I guess I'll go visit her


----------



## TBAGN (Apr 27, 2011)

Ive got the Harpoon and i wear a 7 7/8 hat


----------



## cklimpt (Jan 4, 2010)

I have a Fat head myself, took me awhile to find the perfect pair. Ended up buying the Fisch frames in silver with a 580G Green lenses. I wear them constantly!!

If you get a brochure from Bass Pro Shops, it lays out what frames are best for larger heads. LOL


----------



## scuppersancho (May 25, 2006)

Try the Costa Fisch or the Permits

I've decided on the Fisch


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

scuppersancho said:


> Try the Costa Fisch or the Permits
> 
> I've decided on the Fisch


Got the Fisch and they fit my big head fine.


----------



## krfish (Sep 27, 2011)

TBAGN said:


> Ive got the Harpoon and i wear a 7 7/8 hat


X2


----------



## TBird1610 (Jan 28, 2011)

Wow! Always thought I had a big melon. I'm a 7 1/2 and wear Triple Tail 580 G in green lenses. Best pair of glasses I've ever owned.
Nice to see there are others in the "One Size does not fit all Club"!


----------



## btreybig (Jul 3, 2008)

I have the same problem. I have a few pairs. My favorites are the Fisch or Zane. The Permits are good too but just didn't like the fit on me.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Cabalitos


----------



## Realvestor (Nov 19, 2009)

Try these.

Sorry, I couldn't help it!


----------



## Jetpadge (Mar 17, 2011)

HydraSports said:


> Got the Fisch and they fit my big head fine.


X3, just picked up my Fisch last weekend. Green mirror, with amber lens


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

8 3/4" hat here, i wear the blackfin frames, they fit a bit snug but it keeps stray light out but they fog up sometimes. I love the amber 580g green mirror


-mac-


----------



## live2fish247 (Jul 31, 2007)

Try the Fisch or Hammerheads. I got a big melon and they fit me great. Really like the Hammerheads.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ol' Red (May 26, 2011)

Going to see what cabelas carries in store. Thanks for all the help. Glad to see I'm not the only one that has this problem


----------



## Custom Flat (Dec 21, 2007)

Who sells Wave Killers and how much are they?


----------



## Ol' Red (May 26, 2011)

I found some fairly cheap on eBay and framesdirect.com. Want to see which ones feel the best


----------



## live2fish247 (Jul 31, 2007)

I bought a pair of 580 glass lens Hammerheads on ebay for $159 about 6 months ago.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## matterboy123 (Aug 24, 2011)

I have a pair of Oakley's, I got them from my eye doctor. I wear a size 8 hat and my glasses are a little to big.


----------



## Ol' Red (May 26, 2011)

Tried a bunch of styles and the fisch were the ones. Thanks guys for all the input


----------



## jdipper1 (Jul 18, 2007)

I went through probably 20 different pairs of Costas thet did not fit and found a pair of Maui Jims that fit perfectly for my head and high cheek bones. Don't settle for something that is not comfortable as you will need to wear them for hours at a time.

John


----------



## SurfShark (Jun 24, 2006)

Melon Head here too!! Never cared for the cheap plastic look and feel of costas, Oakley Cross Hair with polarized lenses work and fit my melon!! @oakley.com


----------



## Dharbaugh (Jan 9, 2012)

Try the Fisch, it's what I just bought and love them. Ftu also had the best selection by far.


----------

